# bubbler for veg?



## slugfish (Oct 3, 2007)

I have always grown in soil and I'm really unsure on using hydro in the different stages of growth.  I built a clone bubbler for propogation with a lid to support 10 clones.  Out of those clones, I would like to veg at least 3.

Can I just use a different lid with a 3 hole pattern when they are rooted and ready for vegetative growth?  

and if so, would I have to use net pots?

I have a small grow cab for clones and veg plants.  After that the plants are gonna end up going in my flowering cab which consists of 3 hydrofarm units.  I just don't want to have to deal with too many sysytems if I don't have to.


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, you can just exchange the lids if there is sufficient room for the plants root systems.


----------



## slugfish (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks dj!

I have a 14 gal container that I would be using for clone/veg.  I'm thinking that would be sufficient for 3 full size vegetative plants once I pick out the best females.

Will there be a problem with roots tangling?

Also, can I transplant w/o rockool or any kind of medium and put the roots directly in my waterfarm?


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 10, 2007)

You bring up one of the main problems with hydro. You can veg in your bubbler, however, if something goes wrong, you might lose all the plants. With individual setups, you can tweak each plant seperately, and you won't lose them all. BUT... it IS a lot more work and does create an obstacle.


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 10, 2007)

Slugfish,
 you don't need to use the net pots. I use neoprene inserts like the ones in aeroponics during veg. You can put them in what ever you want to for flowering. I veg in dwc and flower in flood and drain. Some times I put the plants in soil from the dwc and flower outside. I only use the net pots before flowering when I start seeds in dwc. I use 2" net cups for germination and 2" neoprene inserts for vegging clones. That way I can use the same lids for both and keep a variety of lid configurations. You can also use the inserts to block off unused holes.


----------



## JerryG1989 (Oct 11, 2007)

I grew a 4 foot tall hydro plant that was bushy as hell in a 1 gallon arizona green tea container using bubbleponics and a small net pot and have been using this setup eversince and it works fine.


----------



## j99jm (Oct 11, 2007)

Does the bottom of the pot sit in the water, or just above it?  I'm doing the same thing.  I have 6 in 5" net pots in a bubbler vegging but i'm not sure if the rockwool sitting in the water is a good idea or not.. Any suggestions?


----------



## JerryG1989 (Oct 11, 2007)

mine sits in it but after a day it drinks about a half gallon and i dont refill until its almost out of water then refill. so its in half the time and out half the time


----------



## slugfish (Oct 14, 2007)

JerryG1989 said:
			
		

> I grew a 4 foot tall hydro plant that was bushy as hell in a 1 gallon arizona green tea container
> 
> :headbang2:


----------



## slugfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for your replies-

I decided to buy two seperate waterfarms to do my veggin with.  It just seems like less transplant shock.  I'm just gonna clone in rockwool.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 15, 2007)

use 6" airstones and the biggest airpumps you can afford.  I use 3 of the dual output 30-60 gal whisper pumps running 6 stones.  They work great.  the more air movement in the water the better.  I would stick to 2 plants in one 14 gal setup.

i prefer the bubble cloner method

best of luck with the ladies!


----------

